# Sticky  Driver Verifier - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)



## jcgriff2

​DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 10, 8, 7 & Vista ​


If your BSODs are 3rd party software related, the Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver by flagging it and causing your system to BSOD. Please feel free to run the Driver Verifier; however, system information is also needed. Please see BSOD Posting Instructions sticky.


*1.* Create a Windows System Restore Point - ​Vista - START | type *rstrui* - create a restore point​Windows 7/10 - START | type *create* | select "Create a Restore Point" ​Windows 8.1/ 8 -  - Using Microsoft System Restore (Windows*8) | HP® Support​​*2. *Run the Driver Verifier -


Rich (BB code):







Rich (BB code):







Rich (BB code):


START | type *verifier* | make these selections - ​​1. Select 2nd option - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"​
2. Select 2nd option - "Select individual settings from a full list"​3. Check these boxes -​▪ Special Pool​​▪ Pool Tracking ​▪ Force IRQL checking​▪ Deadlock Detection​▪ Security Checks (new as of Windows 7)​▪ Concurrency Stress Test (new as of Windows 8)​▪ DDI compliance checking (new as of Windows 8)​▪ Miscellaneous Checks​4. Select last option - "Select driver names from a list"​5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider​6. Check ALL boxes where "Microsoft" *IS NOT* the Provider​7. Click on Finish ​8. Re-boot​​​

[/FONT]​
_**** IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:*_

- If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation,* it will result in a BSOD* 

- After re-start, you may not be able to log on to normal Windows
... • Boot into SAFEMODE - tap the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up
... • Select "System Restore" 
... • Choose the restore point that you created in step #1

- For Driver Verifier status 
--- select last option, 1st screen -or-
--- type *verifier /query* (in a cmd/DOS screen)
- To turn Driver Verifier off - *verifier /reset* then re-boot 


The Driver Verifier needs to run as long as possible - even if the status screen appears clear.
All future BSOD dumps must be VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMPs - otherwise the dump(s) are of no use

If your system does BSOD while the Driver Verifier is running, please retrieve the dump file from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up & attach to your next post.

**** TO DISABLE DRIVER VERIFIER OUTSIDE OF WINDOWS* - Disable Driver Verifier Outside Windows (Vista / 7 / 8 / 10)

Use the above only in a no-boot situation where Driver Verifier BSODs your system instantly upon start-up and no other option is available.



About Driver Verifier
Driver Verifer information --> driver verifier Windows Vista - Microsoft Search
Driver Verifier issues within Vista/ Windows 7 --> http://support.microsoft.com..default.aspx?+verifier1&res=20
Driver Verifier Special Pool Feature - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188831

Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users
Memory dump options - http_:_//support.microsoft.com/kb/254649

If you have any questions, please send me a PM.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2

*re: Driver Verifier - Windows 8, Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)*

.top.


----------



## jcgriff2

*top*


----------

